# April's Fools gags on radio



## Firefly (1 Apr 2009)

Cork's RED FM were saying U2 were playing live on Blackpool Shopping Centre this morning - they even had a tribute band playing (pre-recorded)  it was pretty good!

Any other gems around the country?


----------



## Mucker Man (1 Apr 2009)

Newstalk 106 was on about a boxing match between Paul OConnell and Bernard Dunne. They even had Bernard's promoter Brian Peters on the phone.


----------



## Armada (1 Apr 2009)

Irish Times are going with electronic tags for rich tax exiles


----------



## bazermc (1 Apr 2009)

Armada said:


> Irish Times are going with electronic tags for rich tax exiles


 
You mean that was a joke, i think it is a great idea!!!!


----------



## Armada (1 Apr 2009)

So do I... can't seeing it working though if they all are spending so much time in panic rooms


----------



## gipimann (1 Apr 2009)

TodayFM were promoting a "nude broadcasting day" for later this week, with simultaneous webcast....

Ian Dempsey was asked whether he'd need to bring a 7 inch single or a mini-disc to protect his modesty


----------



## Firefly (1 Apr 2009)

I remember years ago Cork's 96FM were on saying that Cork Co Co had given the go-ahead to replace the clocks on Shandon Bells with a digital clock - the phones went mad! Angry Corkonions on the phone giving out - it was class


----------



## ney001 (1 Apr 2009)

Guy on Gerry Ryan right now, talking about selling book of kells to Bill Gates.  Senator Norris on as well - another suggestion rename Croke Park, Coke Park and get some sponsorship!


----------



## Chocks away (1 Apr 2009)

ney001 said:


> Guy on Gerry Ryan right now
> 
> Senator Norris on as well - another suggestion rename Croke Park, Coke Park and get some sponsorship!


 What? From Drug Barons?


----------



## Crugers (1 Apr 2009)

And RTE Radio1 advertising IQ vitamin XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...



"It's not just fish oil"


----------



## TarfHead (1 Apr 2009)

Mucker Man said:


> Newstalk 106 was on about a boxing match between Paul OConnell and Bernard Dunne. They even had Bernard's promoter Brian Peters on the phone.


 
.. and Frank Warren too.

I'm disappointed - I wanted it to be true.

It took me a while to be convinced that the Alan Shearer story wasn't a hoax  !


----------



## gebbel (1 Apr 2009)

Listen to Moncrieff on Newstalk later where they will be talking about a new Cadbury chocolate bar for left handed people!


----------



## ney001 (1 Apr 2009)

Chocks away said:


> What? From Drug Barons?



Norris swallowed it!

(I could make a joke there but I won't)


----------



## gipimann (1 Apr 2009)

Crugers said:


> And RTE Radio1 advertising IQ vitamin XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX...
> 
> "It's not just fish oil"


 
Eh....they're real! 

[broken link removed]


----------



## gipimann (1 Apr 2009)

gebbel said:


> Listen to Moncrieff on Newstalk later where they will be talking about a new Cadbury chocolate bar for left handed people!


 
As a ciotóg, I can't wait for these- I knew my chocolate fix wasn't quite right!!


----------



## Celtwytch (2 Apr 2009)

On 98FM, they announced that a member of the Morning Crew, Dave Moore, was taking over presenting The Late Late Show.


----------



## Crugers (2 Apr 2009)

gipimann said:


> Eh....they're real!
> 
> [broken link removed]


 
OMG!
Maybe I better start a course of them!


----------



## Lex Foutish (3 Apr 2009)

gipimann said:


> As a ciotóg, I can't wait for these- I knew my chocolate fix wasn't quite right!!


 
Gipimann, did you see The Simpsons episode where Ned Flanders opened a shop, selling items for left handed people only? Very funny.


----------

